# Thoughts on Discount Warehouses



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2008)

What's everyones thought on these, your Costcos, BJ, Sam Club, etc.... If you ask me, they're a joke, and at the same time, a hell of a racket for the sellers. You pay a membership fee to buy something? I mean come on. I have tried Costco, got the memebership, went in, looked at the prices and didn't see anything better than what I could get elsewhere. 


Meats, get better prices at my local Shoprite, only thing is, I may just have to wait for the right time
Computer Supplies, same story, better prices at Best Buy, Staples, and Circuit City.
Liquor, discount liqour stores have same or better prices.
All other items, household goods, same.
One difference, don't have to buy bulk. 
Funny thing with these stores, IMO, they created a whole society of shopper zombies that don't think of looking elsewhere. Talk to a Costco Zombie and tell him you need paper towels, see what they say :lol:


----------



## hardline (Aug 9, 2008)

my cousin basically only shops there (costco). i have never been but he seems to think he is getting a deal on the stuff he buys


----------



## snoseek (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought four new snow tires at Sam's for 140$ installed and warrentied-unbeatable price. Big jugs of nuts like almonds, cashews are 10 bucks-unbeatable again. Dog food, cat litter, and coffee, trash bags are some other things I will buy there. It is easily worth the membership just for these things. The place is not great for straight out grocery shopping though.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a BJ's membership that we got when we had my son because of the baby supplies.  The prices on diapers and baby wipes are a lot less than at the supermarket.  Paper goods like toilet paper and paper towels are never a good deal so I buy those at the supermarket when they are on sale and I have coupons.

     Some things are cheaper and some aren't, for example a 24 pack of kids Yoplait yogurt is $7.19 at BJ's but the sale price at the supermarket is 2-6 packs for 5.00 so it's $10.00 for the same quantity at the Shoprite.  My son eats it all well before it goes out of date so it's worth it.  You just have to be a smart shopper and buy certain items where they are a better price.

     Another thing I've noticed related to grocery shopping is that everyone thinks the Shoprite is the cheapest so it's always packed with people and is pretty aggravating to shop at, even on weekdays.  Shoprite does have a lot of really good sale prices but the Weis supermarket down the street has the non sale items for $0.30 to $0.75 cheaper than Shoprite so I end up saving money on the items that are not on sale but that I have to get anyway.  Also I'm less stressed from the grocery shopping experience.


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2008)

My parents paid for my BJ's membership - I would not buy one.  And yes, you can get better deals at the grocery stores in town when the items are on sale...but you have to shop the sales, and different stores offer better deals on different things (yup, it gets that particular).  Like right now, Big Y tends to offer the best prices on strawberries _that aren't total shit_.  I can get them cheaper at Stop & Shop, but the ones at Stop & Shop are usually rotten.  Not a great deal.

So knowing this, I'm careful about the things I will buy at BJ's.  Sometimes there are things I need that aren't on sale and I need them then (mostly produce stuff) because of the kids.  And when the produce is fresh, it's usually pretty good.  

But BJ's is not my first pick, and I've gone there rarely over the last year that I've had the membership.  I live in a small apartment - I don't have the space to stock up.  And like I said, if I pay attention to sales elsewhere, I can get as good, if not better, deals at the other grocery stores in town.  I won't be renewing the membership.


----------



## ckofer (Aug 10, 2008)

I kinda like Sam's club. Like anything else, you need to watch the prices. The membership price tends to be worth it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2008)

Like anything, you need to shop around. We had a BJs membership for a few years, especially when we were buying a lot of diapers and baby supplies. We actually got the gold membership that is $20-30 more, but you get a percentage back. We shopped enough that the rebates paid for the membership. Ours also has a gas station that's about 10 cents  cheaper than the main stations. You can find similar prices at the discount stations, but if you are already there shopping it's convenient to fill up at the same time. 

We let the membership lapse and don't really miss it these days. For the most part we cloth diaper my son now and Target has really inexpensive diapers for the rest of the time.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 10, 2008)

I love Costco. Meats are fantastic, it is the only place I will buy ribeyes. With their return policy, it is usually hte first place I shop. It was even better years ago when there was no time limit on returning electronics , I think I was one of the reasons it went to 90 days from "lifetime".


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 10, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I love Costco. Meats are fantastic, it is the only place I will buy ribeyes. With their return policy, it is usually hte first place I shop. It was even better years ago when there was no time limit on returning electronics , I think I was one of the reasons it went to 90 days from "lifetime".




The return policy along with over a $400 savings is why we purchased our TV there. There meats are ussually a great deal aswell and good quality.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

We use BJ's because its the closest one out of all of them. I'm on the fence as to how significant the savings are. a 40lb bag of Purina ONE is still cheaper than the supermarket, but I can get Alpo on sale for 50 cents a can at Shoprite. BJ's has coupons as well, so you simply have to be smart about what you buy. I think Costco has bigger and better selection of products.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't go to discount Warehouses because I don't stock up on food...My grocery trips are usually like $20-30..If I had a ton of food in my place..I would just eat all and be really fat..

I bought my laptop at Circuit City because it was such a good price..my parents recently bought two flat screen TVs from Best Buy because they were mad cheap...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2008)

I do most of my shopping at BJ's.  For Cat food alone, it's worth the trip.  I also have a membership to restaurant depot:  Now there are some really good deals there!  Another thing I like about BJ's is that there are so many of them.  On a Sunday evening, on the way home from Vermont, I'll often stop off at the one in Wallingford to gas up and pick up some things for home.


----------



## Paul (Aug 10, 2008)

I got my Law degree at Costco, so I'm really getting a kick out of these replies...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2008)

I find that my savings more than covers the membership fee.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I find that my savings more than covers the membership fee.



I say you get the same savings and better at other places without the fee.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I say you get the same savings and better at other places without the fee.


I disagree. Even up the quality of whatever I have bought there is at least the same or superior.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I disagree. Even up the quality of whatever I have bought there is at least the same or superior.



So are you saying that the Bounty Paper Towels or the Sony TV are of better quality at Costco?


----------



## snoseek (Aug 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I say you get the same savings and better at other places without the fee.



I dunno certain things are cheaper always. If you go in there and just shop a grocery list you can spend a lot, but things like dog food, tires, coffee, nuts are always cheaper at Sam's. 

Think about it-4 snows for under 150 installed, the savings right there justifies buying a membership.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I say you get the same savings and better at other places without the fee.




It's a realtive thing.  If it was just me and my wife living in an apartment, then no way would I think that my BJ's membership is worth it.  But with me, my wife, 2 young kids and a couple of dogs and my CT house and my ski house, BJ's is great!  For my household, BJ's is mainly used for paper products, dry foods (cereal, crackers, snacks), toiletries and carbonated beverages.  Occasionally I'll get some frozen good there also.  Fresh produce, meats, etc, it's either my local farm stands, or grocery store.  

The nice thing is that when I goto my ski house in VT, right at the exit where I get off I-91, I have the same grocery store that I shop at most of the time in CT (Big Y) AND a BJ's right there to pick up supplies for the ski house.   

BTW,  tommorrow, a BJ's run is on my list of things to do


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 10, 2008)

I went to BJ's tonight.  I like Sam's better though.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> It's a realtive thing.  If it was just me and my wife living in an apartment, then no way would I think that my BJ's membership is worth it.  But with me, my wife, 2 young kids and a couple of dogs and my CT house and my ski house, BJ's is great!  For my household, BJ's is mainly used for paper products, dry foods (cereal, crackers, snacks), toiletries and carbonated beverages.  Occasionally I'll get some frozen good there also.  Fresh produce, meats, etc, it's either my local farm stands, or grocery store.
> 
> The nice thing is that when I goto my ski house in VT, right at the exit where I get off I-91, I have the same grocery store that I shop at most of the time in CT (Big Y) AND a BJ's right there to pick up supplies for the ski house.
> 
> BTW,  tommorrow, a BJ's run is on my list of things to do



That could be the most valid argument yet. The only thing I see wrong with it is the fact that you only mention certain items. For a membership fee and if you're buying in bulk, I figure you should get a price guarantee on all. Do they offer a price guarantee?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh btw, I apologize for the zombie remark, these are more like a cult. :-D


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2008)

I like them because they have those nice people checking your receipt your way out to make sure that you remembered take all of your purchases and didn't leave anything at the checkout line. 8)


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2008)

Haven't done the wholesale deal as an adult, though I am in the market for snow tires this winter, so I might check out BJ's.

In general, the lady and I have very little use for bulk as our place is somewhat tight on storage.


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I like them because they have those nice people checking your receipt your way out to make sure that you remembered take all of your purchases and didn't leave anything at the checkout line. 8)




  :roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2008)

severine said:


> :roll:



If Brian didn't go there, I would have.  Got into an argument with a receipt checker  at Home Depot yesterday, actually.  My wife and Mother-in-Law were not impressed...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> My wife and Mother-in-Law were not impressed...



Lemmings?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The nice thing is that when I goto my ski house in VT, right at the exit where I get off I-91, I have the same grocery store that I shop at most of the time in CT (Big Y) AND a BJ's right there to pick up supplies for the ski house.



Ahhh....gotta love that last piece of civilization on the Mowhawk Trail.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Ahhh....gotta love that last piece of civilization on the Mowhawk Trail.




It's almost getting too built up in that little stretch right now!  Heck, I now have to choose between Applebees, The 99, Friendly's, Bickfords, Taco Bell/KFC, Mickey D's, or Subway if the family hasn't eaten yet when we get off at Exit 26.  And then there's the shopping mecca's of Big Y, Home Depot, BJ's, and Staples all there too.  One stop chain shopping at it's finiest!


----------



## Philpug (Aug 10, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> If Brian didn't go there, I would have.  Got into an argument with a receipt checker  at Home Depot yesterday, actually.  My wife and Mother-in-Law were not impressed...



Not impressed with your argument? :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

I've always enjoyed BJs..ever since I was 18..but some can be really sloppy...managers need to mop the floor more often..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Lemmings?



More like sheeple.  


I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Not impressed with your argument? :smash:



Well they didn't want to deal with my "constitutional antics"....


----------



## snoseek (Aug 10, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> If Brian didn't go there, I would have.  Got into an argument with a receipt checker  at Home Depot yesterday, actually.  My wife and Mother-in-Law were not impressed...



I don't know your situation but why do people get so bent at the actual checker about this. Take it to the management or better yet go to a different store.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've always enjoyed BJs..ever since I was 18..but some can be really sloppy...managers need to mop the floor more often..



Since you were 18?  You started late.  I was quite a few years younger than that when I was first introduced to a sloppy BJ.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 10, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> More like sheeple.
> 
> 
> Well they didn't want to deal with my "constitutional antics"....



Damn that's 4k for you!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I don't know your situation but why do people get so bent at the actual checker about this. Take it to the management or better yet go to a different store.



Even better, don't argue, just walk out the door. You payed for your goods, you have the receipt, what's the problem.


----------



## hardline (Aug 11, 2008)

how much the does the membership cost for costco. its not like they can ever get electronics cheaper than i do but i have a extra fidge and freezer and i would like to buy some stuff in bulk and see if i actally save money


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Even better, don't argue, just walk out the door. You payed for your goods, you have the receipt, what's the problem.



LOL, Andy. Snoseek:   I didn't argue with the receipt checker until he chased me down and started yelling at me.  That's when I had the problem.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> LOL, Andy. Snoseek:   I didn't argue with the receipt checker until he chased me down and started yelling at me.  That's when I had the problem.



Well then, you're just too much of a hot head. You should have just kept quiet and kept on walking. If you wanted to say anything, you could have just calmly asked him if he got a raise putting him above minimum wage.


----------



## ckofer (Aug 11, 2008)

I won't go on too much here about the receipt checking, but it seems that the stores feel that they can not trust their checkout people. It's a sad situation but if one well-placed person can prevent thousands of dollars  of theft per week, that's good for the honest people.


----------



## severine (Aug 11, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I won't go on too much here about the receipt checking, but it seems that the stores feel that they can not trust their checkout people. It's a sad situation but if one well-placed person can prevent thousands of dollars  of theft per week, that's good for the honest people.


They have self-checkouts, too, so it's not necessarily that they don't trust their checkout people.  I never go to a manned checkout at BJ's.  The line is always too long and it's just not worth the wait.

Just sayin'.....


----------



## Stache (Aug 11, 2008)

Two thoughts after reading above.
#1. Secveral times I see something in Sam's and then see the exact same thing in Wal-mart for less! Huh??

#2. I have about a 50% success rate with self checkout. Must be me, but half the time I wind up getting system is locked up and needing the attendant's help and I would have been quicker to go to the regular checkout.


----------



## ckofer (Aug 11, 2008)

I have horrible luck at the self checkouts too. I think it only goes well when you buy stuff like cans of spam. Anything too big or too light is just not going to do well on the scale.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 11, 2008)

I am not a fan of self checkouts, like Stache says, it is about a 50% success rate. 

As far as the discount clubs...afternoons are the best time to go.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 11, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I am not a fan of self checkouts, like Stache says, it is about a 50% success rate.
> 
> As far as the discount clubs...afternoons are the best time to go.



I love self checkouts.  It's the idiots who are going before me that I don't like.  I'll run into problems sometimes with a frozen item.  Just need patience.


----------



## severine (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I've had a problem with self-checkouts maybe <1% of the time.  I always use them.  Then again, with 2 crazy kids in tow, I need to get out of the store fast and don't usually have the time to wait in line for a manned checkout.  The only downside is nobody to bag groceries (at a regular store - obviously this doesn't apply at BJ's).  But sometimes the attendant for the self-checkouts will do that, too.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

severine said:


> I think I've had a problem with self-checkouts maybe <1% of the time.  I always use them.  Then again, with 2 crazy kids in tow, I need to get out of the store fast and don't usually have the time to wait in line for a manned checkout.  The only downside is nobody to bag groceries (at a regular store - obviously this doesn't apply at BJ's).  But sometimes the attendant for the self-checkouts will do that, too.



This prolly belongs in the "What annoys you" thread, but it's a pain in the ass bagging up stuff at BJ's unless you bring your own bags, which we do. Otherwise, you're at the mercy of the box bin, and most of the boxes these days are 3 sided, so you can't get much in them.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> This prolly belongs in the "What annoys you" thread, but it's a pain in the ass bagging up stuff at BJ's unless you bring your own bags, which we do. Otherwise, you're at the mercy of the box bin, and most of the boxes these days are 3 sided, so you can't get much in them.



I just don't bag there.  I'll wait until I get home then throw things in bags or tub.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I love self checkouts.  It's the idiots who are going before me that I don't like.  I'll run into problems sometimes with a frozen item.  Just need patience.




I also like self-checkouts..I think they should have a sign saying..If you are over age 50..stay away..lol..it's the old folks who hold up the line..


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 11, 2008)

Stop and Shop in Natick apparently has a new twist on self checkouts- you carry a scanner gun with you, pick out your stuff, zapping as you go, then zap a bar code in the checkout, pay, and go.

I bet prices haven't gone down by a checker's wages, though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 11, 2008)

There's a pretty good discount on Deli items.  For example, at the local Stop & Shop, a single rack of baby back ribs costs around $18.  At BJ's I can get a 3 pack for $25.  Kingsford charcoal is also a really good buy (2 21.5 lbs bags for 12.99) however, I've seen it on sale at Home Depot for 10.99 around the 4th of July.

For me, the main benefit is not having to make a weekly trek to the supermarket.  We have plenty of storage room, and recently bought a small chest freezer for the basement to keep a larger supply of frozen meats handy.  I'd rather make a monthly trip to BJ's and stock up, then just have to pick up some fresh milk at the supermarket after work one day.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 11, 2008)

Against my better judgement......

If your loading up on meat in an extra freezer, the cost of the freezer & the electricity to run it (electricity - energy prices have been going up even faster than food) has to be allocated into the cost of goods consumed.

If you need an SUV or a van to bring home all your goodies because they don't fit in a Kia or a Prius, that should be factored in.

From home, you could ride a bike everyday to the local market, pick up some fresh food.  While the steak may be 1.00 a pound more & the meal cost you $5.00 more  You've saved gas, you've got a workout of the deal & you could skip the gym membership or buying the treadmill for yoru basement.  

Now if live within walking distance of biking distance of the giant box store, then I guess you have some quality of life issues to work out & smog & pollution don't bother you. 

As far as all the idiots in the self-check-out line that make me go to the retro check out where I can interact with a 16 year old who wants to be there even less than I do,  (not always but what kind of rant would it be if I wasn't whining) these are the same people who are driving too slow in front of me or are tail-gating me once we leave the store.

Look in the mirror, you're probably one of them (we all are)  if you're not a slow poke making sure you don't put your canned food on top of your bread, you're one of the jerks who are in such a hurry to get out of the store you don't give me  ac hance to bag my food before yours is coming down the belt.  Luckily for both of us, i don't end up with your food in my bag.

But then again, I don't eat the same swill you do.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Against my better judgement......
> 
> If your loading up on meat in an extra freezer, the cost of the freezer & the electricity to run it (electricity - energy prices have been going up even faster than food) has to be allocated into the cost of goods consumed.
> 
> ...



Wow, you're mad at everyone. I think you need to load up the SUV and hit a box store for a couple cases of beer and unwind. :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Against my better judgement......
> 
> If your loading up on meat in an extra freezer, the cost of the freezer & the electricity to run it (electricity - energy prices have been going up even faster than food) has to be allocated into the cost of goods consumed.
> 
> ...


 
WOW, some very good points!


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 11, 2008)

Free samples... load up on them... eat your membership's worth...

What's not to like?

What's with all the pissed off people... 
and what is the problem with receipt checkers? Is that extra 30 seconds that precious? 
My CT Costco's receipt checker was this dude that had a Little Richard look and attitude... it was awesome talking to him everytime I'd have my receipt checked - he'd be like "All riiight! Check!"


----------



## Philpug (Aug 11, 2008)

About 5 years ago, I bought my first plasma TV at Costco. It was an Akai for 2700.00 I used it for 18 months then returned it. At the time the same TV was now 1800.00. I still got my 2700 back. I bought a 2100.00 Panasonic and shopped free for almost a year. About 6 months later the policy changes to 90 days for electronics. 

With all the money I have spent since there, they are still ahead of the game and have a customer for a long time.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> WOW, some very good points!



I think his overall theme being don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 11, 2008)

Mostly tonue in check, well the cost analysis & the shopping local, especially if you can bike there  (in notice in beach towns, most bikes have baskets for carrying your beach stuff or the nights meal) saves cost of acquiring the food & you get a workout getting it.

For the slow pokes & people in too big of a hurry, I'm one of them too,  If your on my bumper tail-gating me, your p'ed off at me for going to slow & if I'm on your bumper, your mad at me for tail-gating, it's all a matter of perspective.  

When I first read 'receipt checkers" I first thought you meant the compulsive people who buy $250 worth of food, don't watch the clerk scan it & then read the receipt.  Why weren't you paying attention.  

For everything that might of scanned higher than it was marked, there is just as high a chance something scanned lower.  Are you going to complain they under charged you?????

As far as the guys near the exits (or the Sr. Citizen greeters or handi-abled at Wal-mart)  they are just doing their job.  Just like the cashier at the gas station isn't responsble for gas being $4.25 & they din't take a cut in pay to bring you cheap $3.89 gas either.

I'm just ranting, a polictically correct rant is neither....


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Against my better judgement......
> 
> If your loading up on meat in an extra freezer, the cost of the freezer & the electricity to run it (electricity - energy prices have been going up even faster than food) has to be allocated into the cost of goods consumed.
> 
> ...



Ok, some good points, HOWEVER, I don't pay for gas... I haven't since 2005.  I have a 2008 Escape Hybrid to load up as much as I want from the warehouse.

It also makes a damn fine ski trip vehicle, great traction in the snow with the weight of the batteries!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok, some good points, HOWEVER,* I don't pay for gas...* I haven't since 2005.  I have a 2008 Escape Hybrid to load up as much as I want from the warehouse.
> 
> It also makes a damn fine ski trip vehicle, great traction in the snow with the weight of the batteries!



Last I checked hybrids still run on gas. ;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Last I checked hybrids still run on gas. ;-)



Yes, I get a respectable 32mpg.  But I don't pay for the gas, hence I don't incur a cost driving to the warehouse.


----------



## ckofer (Aug 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Last I checked hybrids still run on gas. ;-)



Of course they do. He just doesn't pay for it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Yes, I get a respectable 32mpg.  But I don't pay for the gas, hence I don't incur a cost driving to the warehouse.



How is it you don't pay for gas. Did you win some kind of contest or something? Got a sugar mama?


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 11, 2008)

I wish.  I have full personal use of a company owned vehicle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Against my better judgement......
> 
> If your loading up on meat in an extra freezer, the cost of the freezer & the electricity to run it (electricity - energy prices have been going up even faster than food) has to be allocated into the cost of goods consumed.
> 
> ...



ahahahahaha...and you know you can buy caskets at some Coscos..after all the super processed food clogs your arterys and puts you into cardiac arrest..


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 16, 2008)

BJ's rocks when you have a household of 6 that's for dayam sho'

Besides they have better quality meats than anywhere else in the area (even the meat markets)  

Just like anything else you need to watch what you are buying and the cost of it...


----------



## ckofer (Aug 16, 2008)

Back to the receipt-checking thing that seems to infuriate some folks so much.

I was in Sam's the other day and after I had paid, I went over to the snack counter where the pizza is pretty good and even bald employees are issued hair nets. The area is too tight to bring your cart so you need to park it and you can't keep your eye on it every second. There is some comfort that someone at the door is going to match the receipt that you have in hand with the stuff in the cart as it would be fairly easy to wisk out the door with someone elses purchases.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Back to the receipt-checking thing that seems to infuriate some folks so much.
> 
> I was in Sam's the other day and after I had paid, I went over to the snack counter where the pizza is pretty good and even bald employees are issued hair nets. The area is too tight to bring your cart so you need to park it and you can't keep your eye on it every second. There is some comfort that someone at the door is going to match the receipt that you have in hand with the stuff in the cart as it would be fairly easy to wisk out the door with someone elses purchases.




That's some of the funniest stuff I ever heard :lol:


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 16, 2008)

So if you do busines with RootDKJ's company, his ski trips are baked into the cost of your products to cover the overhead......

Caskets,,,   Do they do cremation at Costco?  only question is where to be redistributed,  Washington, Franconia Ridge, Monadnock, Bear, all of the above.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 16, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> So if you do busines with RootDKJ's company, his ski trips are baked into the cost of your products to cover the overhead......



To an extent...  Day trip to Blue Mtn...~158 miles round trip, yeah the company is gonna pay the tab on that one...weekend trip to Windham ~325 miles,  same thing, but I'll have to refill once I cross back over the NJ border.

Trip to Killington is a bit different.  I squeeze every ounce of gas in that tank I can before I leave NJ.  As soon I hit Rutland, I'll top off, on my dime.  Upon leaving VT, I can make the whole trip home on one tank again on my dime.  That only seems fair. 

But yes you are subsidizing my trips to BJ's


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2012)

costco comment on receipt checking 

http://www.facebook.com/Costco/posts/10150599824704947


----------



## andyzee (Feb 25, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> costco comment on receipt checking
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Costco/posts/10150599824704947



What a crock of crap:

"Costco
Ever wondered why your receipt is checked at the door? We make sure you have everything you bought, confirm you weren't charged twice, and we want to thank you for your business."

They really care if I was charged twice. But in all fairness, can't argue with discount warehouses receipt checking practice. In paying for a membership for the special privilege of joining these fine clubs, you also sign away your rights.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 25, 2012)

andyzee said:


> What a crock of crap:
> 
> "Costco
> Ever wondered why your receipt is checked at the door? We make sure you have everything you bought, confirm you weren't charged twice, and we want to thank you for your business."



I agree that is a crock of crap, but yesterday they did notice we didn't recieve a discount on some chicken thing.  Apparenlty it was a known issue, so they were looking for it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2012)

andyzee said:


> What a crock of crap:



i agree but i like shopping there and the receipt checking doesn't bother me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2012)

It's all about Costco for us.  Great food, good products, good prices, good service.  We ordered a new computer from them online and got great service and a great price.  Very, very happy.  And for those riled up about receipt checking, what about the security gates at every other store?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2012)

...And FWIW Costco just got top marks in a consumer poll on top retailers.  So they must be doing something right!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> It's all about Costco for us.  Great food, good products, good prices, good service.  We ordered a new computer from them online and got great service and a great price.  Very, very happy.  And for those riled up about receipt checking, what about the security gates at every other store?



bought an HP laptop in Dec 09. Came with 1 year MFG warranty, costco adds a 2nd year and because i used my AMEX i got a 3rd year.

in year 2 they replaced the screen and now in 3rd year i'm about to open a ticket for a battery issue.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> ...And FWIW Costco just got top marks in a consumer poll on top retailers.  So they must be doing something right!



free samples


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> bought an HP laptop in Dec 09. Came with 1 year MFG warranty, costco adds a 2nd year and because i used my AMEX i got a 3rd year.
> 
> in year 2 they replaced the screen and now in 3rd year i'm about to open a ticket for a battery issue.


 
I might have mentioned it, but we first bought an HP from Best Buy and it went back literally two hours later.  Pretty sad.  The keyboard on the laptop was not working.  We won't buy HP ever again.  Went with Dell this time.  Very happy.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

I've noticed that if they see bigger ticket items in your cart, they check the receipt a lot closer. I don't have any problems with this especially with the lower prices on some things and as gmcunni mentioned, the extended warranty you also get.


----------



## skijay (Feb 28, 2012)

I like COSTCO.  I have used their travel services (for car rentals) and have saved money.  I use Thrifty when I go to the condo in FL (fly to TPA). This past September trip was my first time I used the service.  Not only was my price cheaper than any web based services, AAA or other coupons, but there is no cost to add and additional driver.  That applied for friends traveling with me.  

You have to check each rental car's rule about that as Alamo wanted the additional driver to be a spouse / partner / immediate family.  

The car buying service did not work for me.  I had to drive 25 miles to the dealer that was in the program only to get shafted on a trade in and also a higher "special price" for the car.

I went to another dealer and without even negotiating the price of the car, my trade in was in line with what kbb.com said it was worth and the price of the car was cheaper by about $500.  Plus, it was local.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 28, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> ...And FWIW Costco just got top marks in a consumer poll on top retailers.  So they must be doing something right!



Is that like ski mags doing a top 10 ski resorts?


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 29, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I might have mentioned it, but we first bought an HP from Best Buy and it went back literally two hours later.  Pretty sad.  The keyboard on the laptop was not working.  We won't buy HP ever again.  Went with Dell this time.  Very happy.



HP sucks.  Had to trash our family laptop at 2yo after HD failed and jsut too much of a PITA to get working again, in time for kids to get their schoolwork.  About a week later, my work HP laptop lost it's motherboard and HD, it's about 18mos old.  We ended up getting a cheapo Lenovo at Best Buy for family, will never buy HP again.  I had a Lenovo as a work laptop for awhile once, happy with it, like that little emergency recovery button they have.

LOVE costco.  Buy all my glasses and contacts from them.  Even with our vision insurance (cough cough...scam), it's still cheaper.

Also saw a TV show on Costco.  They only have something like 4400 products at a time, no more or less.  And every item has a certain % of profit built in (maybe 4%, cant' remember)..no more, no less.  I pick and choose what I buy, somethings just aren't great deals.  But our lives depend on Kirkwood Colombian Dark Roast Fine Ground coffee...buy it by the case lol.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 29, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> H
> 
> Also saw a TV show on Costco.  They only have something like 4400 products at a time, no more or less.  And every item has a certain % of profit built in (maybe 4%, cant' remember)..no more, no less.  I pick and choose what I buy, somethings just aren't great deals.  But our lives depend on Kirkwood Colombian Dark Roast Fine Ground coffee...buy it by the case lol.



Just got some of their coffee and so far so good!


----------



## billski (Feb 29, 2012)

They sell boxes of handwarmers. That's all that matters.


----------

